# Code und Daten



## Anonymos (6. Aug 2004)

Hallo, Herbert Schildt schreibt in seinem bekannten Buch Java 2 Entpackt zur objektorientierten Programmierung:
"Computerprogramme bestehen aus zwei Elementen Code "Verhalten" und Daten "Struktur".
Und charakterisieren läßt sich ein objektorientiertes Programm mit "Daten, die den Zugriff auf Code kontrollieren".

Bedeutet das: "Objekte, die den Zugriff auf Variablen kontrollieren", oder was könnte damit gemeint sein?


----------



## Isaac (6. Aug 2004)

Anonymos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Computerprogramme bestehen aus zwei Elementen Code "Verhalten" und Daten "Struktur".



Soweit komme ich noch mit. 



			
				Anonymos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und charakterisieren läßt sich ein objektorientiertes Programm mit "Daten, die den Zugriff auf Code kontrollieren".



Das verstehe ich nun überhaubt nicht. Daten sind Doof und kontrolieren garnichts. Daten sind wie Schafe die man zusammen halten muss. Wenn man nicht verflucht aufpasst geht so ein Datenschaf geradewegs ins Datenschaf Nirvana ein. Dem Satz "Daten, die den Zugriff auf Code kontrollieren" kann ich also überhaubt nicht nachvollziehen. 


Was war noch mal deine Frage? Was das bedeutet? Das bedeutet einen kläglichen Versuch den Leser mit schönfärberei zu verwirren und klug daher zu reden, sorry schreiben. Aber ja, was du gesagt hast bedeutet es unter anderem. Der nächste findet eine andere Formulierung als du und auch er hätte sicher recht.


----------



## Reality (6. Aug 2004)

Hi, 
das Buch ist ziemlich gut, aber den Satz kannst du dir getrost schenken. Was objektoriertierte Programmierung ist, lernst du im Laufe des Buches sehr gut kennen.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Anonymos (10. Aug 2004)

Danke trotzdem!
Auch ich find das Buch sehr gut, auch wenn es nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand ist.


----------

